# IKF Commissioner Appointment for the Kuntaw Martial Arts and the IKF covering the U.S. Northeastern



## James Miller (Nov 10, 2015)

GGM Carlito A. Lanada, Sr., Founder and Brain of Kuntaw Martial Arts/International Kuntaw Federation/KNP/MKA/NATO, would like to announce the recent appointment that he made for the Kuntaw Martial Arts and the IKF.

*Kyud Lakan Guro Tim Hartman, 1st Degree BB, IKFCommissioner for the USA Northeastern Region*

The States in the Northeastern Region that is covered in this appointment are the States of Maine, Vermont, New Hampshire, Massachusetts, Rhode Island, New York, Pennsylvania, and New Jersey.

Kyud Tim Hartman brings Kuntaw at the forefront of his teaching of the many faucets of Filipino Martial Arts. The IKF Northeastern Region headquarter is located in West Seneca, Buffalo, New York.

The Kuntaw Martial Arts and the IKF/KNP/MKA/NATO founded and led by GGM Carlito A. Lanada, Sr., congratulates Kyud LG Tim Hartman in this appointment as well as thanking him for accepting this appointment that is offered to him by the GGM.

Below is the Letter of Acceptance of Appointment and the Oath of Undertaking, which Kyud Tim has bounded himself to embrace and uphold. Kyud GM Cyrus Lagumen, Sr., IKF President and Officer of the IKF Council, has confirmed this appointment on behalf of the GGM and The Council’s Body of Officers.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Nov 10, 2015)

congratulations to Mr. Hartman


----------

